# 226 .40.... 220 .45



## sevenshooter (Jan 27, 2011)

What can I expect with a Sig 226 .40 or a 220 .45 with a 4 inch barrel for accuracy at 25 yards or 50 yards with practice?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

If you do your part, you can expect excellent accuracy with either one. I think they are 2 of the most accurate handguns I've ever owned.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

sevenshooter said:


> What can I expect with a Sig 226 .40 or a 220 .45 with a 4 inch barrel for accuracy at 25 yards or 50 yards with practice?


I'd be REAL happy with 2" at 25 and 4" or less at fifty with any handgun! Both guns are no doubt better than that, and some guys here are real "shooters" which I am not, so chime in boys!
Eli :watching:


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

The two guns are better then me. (I have both)
If I could see that well and hold the gun steady I feel it would hit the mark!

Lateck,


----------

